# drilling a recurve?



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

does anyone know if it would be ok to drill the riser of a recurve for a threaded insert for a rest, and a sight mount. i have an old bear i would like to shoot fish with, and i dont like the idea of shooting fish arrows off the shelf, and id like to mount my ams reel directly to the bow, rather than using the adapter. if anyone knows if this is ok, and how and how not to, id like to know. thanks.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't know much about the specifics of recurves. But if the holes were small enough the only thing you would be doing is creating stress concentrations around those holes. Making the bow weaker, but I wouldn't think it would affect the accuracy. Unless the holes were drilled off center creating a little twist. But I don't think enough to be significant. Just don't mess with the limbs and i'd think it would work.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

use the adapter. The recurve you are talking about has fiberglass over lay, I would think once you drill through that it will just continue to stress crack form the hole. 
Just my .02


----------

